# Eve's pudding



## Ishbel (May 31, 2006)

Traditional comfort food pud.
 
*Eve's Pudding    *
1lb cooking apples (I use a mix of Bramley’s which become quite fluffy when cooked and Granny Smith’s)
2oz sugar
2 fl oz cold water
Sponge topping
3oz butter
3oz caster sugar
2 eggs
4oz self raising flour, sifted
 
Preheat the oven to 190C, 375F, Gas mark 5 and grease an ovenproof dish.
 
Peel, core and thickly slice the apples. Place in the greased dish together with the sugar and water.  Cream together the butter and sugar then  gradually beat in the eggs a little at a time. Add the flour and beat well with a wooden spoon. Spread this mixture over the apples, return to the oven and bake for a further 35-40 minutes, until the sponge cake layer is cooked – test by inserting a skewer into the layer and if it comes out ‘clean’, the pudding is ready.
 
Serve hot with  custard or double cream..


----------



## marmalady (May 31, 2006)

Oh, yum!  You folks across the water have a 'self-rising' flour, too?  I thought it was a yankee thing, mostly southern yankee!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, it's used for cakes etc.


----------



## Sandyj (Jun 1, 2006)

Ishbel, this looks lovely - I haven't made it in years! I'm going to give this recipe a go.  Sandy


----------

